# 关于emerge的问题

## punkid

1.从网路emerge的速度实在太慢了，平均下载速度才10K/s。我可不可以换一个网路镜像站点，有没有什么快点的镜像站点？

  或者能不能先把要emerge的东西下载到硬盘上再进行emerge。如果可以的话，我该如何知道emerge某个软件所需的依赖关系，并如何下载到所有要emerge的东西，再在硬盘上进行emerge。

2.每次emerge之后的/var/tmp/portage目录可不可以清空啊？

----------

## Fleta

1. 可以用mirrorselect来选几个快点的镜像：

```
# mirrorselect -a -s4 -o | grep 'GENTOO_MIRRORS=' >> /etc/make.conf
```

# emerge -f packagename && emerge packagename

会先下载那个包及其依赖包的源码之后才开始进行编译。

2. 可以。

----------

